# The True Secret is out on buying yarn!! Be on Guard



## berylstott (Apr 1, 2011)

Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.

A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.

Sound tests have also revealed that these yarns emit a very high-pitched sound heard only by a select few, known as stitchers. When played backward, the sounds are heard as chants...'Buy me! Knit me!' Furthermore, pheromones seem to cause a pathological need to secret the yarn purchases away when one takes them home and blend them into the existing stash. When asked by a significant other if the yarn is new, the reply is, "oh, I've had it for a while!"

In order to overcome the so-called feeding frenzy effect that these yarns cause, one must wear a face mask when entering a storage facility, and use ear plugs to avoid being pulled into their grip. It is also beneficial to enter these storage facilities without the presence of cash or credit cards.

Sad to say, the addictive qualities of this compulsive behavior are cumulative, and are ameliorated only by the purchase of more and more and more yarns. 

No cure is known at this time


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

So THAT'S what causes SABLE!!!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

That's great! I knew there had to be a scientific explanation for the disorder!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:  :thumbup: 
Now I know the reason for my obsession!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'll wear a balaclava at all times to avoid the temptation which I now know is not my fault - oh, wait, I'll have to buy the yarn to make one :lol:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I think I have a SERIOUS case. Oh, D A R N....


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I am going to print it out and keep it in my purse.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

At long last you have given me the answer I have searched for. Thank you so much. I will print this out and post it on the refrigerator for my children to see. I hope that will be able to better understand the illness I have. Plus there is no cure, oh goodness, I thing I feel another shopping trip coming up very soon. Oh, wait today is payday. I am OFF.....


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Should I see my heart Doctor about this, because I love yarn?&#128525;


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Very True!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

That explains a lot. Thanks for the info. 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I am wondering if this PSA should be posted at every yarn display and check-out stand? It may help people to feel better that this is not an addiction but a diagnosed compulsion. I feel so much better knowing that I am not responsible for my stash.

Although I am lucky to not to have to hide my yarn purchases. My DH has his own addictions. I think we are going to have to purchase another cabinet soon for one of his as he inherited some supplies from his father AND he has requested money for Christmas to help finance another "needed" purchase. I love it that his "hobby" costs a lot more than mine, I can fill a whole room of yarn for the cost of one of his items.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

BALONEY!! I WANT YARN! 
That's why I buy it!
I wanna make stuff!
That's how I use what I buy.
Nobody can meke me do anything!

Sniff, sniff, sniff...

Yes, Master.....Buy yarn.....buy yarn....buy more yarn....Knit.... :shock:....Knit....Knit....Buy yarn....zzzzzzz


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

As I have become older I have been diagnosed with a few ailments and blow me down I now discover I have yet another .


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, I'm part of the club as well!!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh My Gosh!!! That is so funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Now I don't have to accept the responsibility for buying yarn all the time. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't think DH would believe it, however as we're expecting two new grands I have an excellent reason for buying new yarn, as of course all the 4ply dk and aran yarns I have don't say baby on them. Or if they did I've lost the labels.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

My DH has said for years that yarn dyes cause addiction. I'm a yarn and pattern addict.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

:-D Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I fear this addiction is in the genes. It's floating around in various parts of the family, it's not only me and my foremothers..... but in children and some grandchildren as well.....


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a serious case of "must buy that wool". I am at this moment fighting an urge to buy some home spun wool that is telling me clearly, buy me, buy me. ;-)


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

berylstott said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> Sound tests have also revealed that these yarns emit a very high-pitched sound heard only by a select few, known as stitchers. When played backward, the sounds are heard as chants...'Buy me! Knit me!' Furthermore, pheromones seem to cause a pathological need to secret the yarn purchases away when one takes them home and blend them into the existing stash. When asked by a significant other if the yarn is new, the reply is, "oh, I've had it for a while!"
> ...


 So very true with one exception; women are not the only ones affected by this, some men also react to those pheromones in the same way. Any of our gracious male members want to comment?? :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you think it applies to other stashes as well. Beads, fabrics,fabric paints, canvases, paints, books............. :-(


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Ah, I finally have a name for my disorder


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahhh,i feel better now knowing what i suffer from...........


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Do you think it applies to other stashes as well. Beads, fabrics,fabric paints, canvases, paints, books............. :-(


Yes, though I've weaned myself off the books (unless they're cook, info or technical books) as DH bought me an e-reader, I'm now on my 3rd having worn 2 out, I'm dreadfull for buttons and lace especially if their old.

Do you think DH will claim the same reason for his collection of fishing tackle?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello. My name is Gerslay. And I am a yarnoholic!

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Absolute truth! :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Jokim said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:  :thumbup:
> Now I know the reason for my obsession!


I have long suspected that I had a strange disease that has no cure. That explains what causes my disease, but shouldn't it have a disease-like name or at least a special ribbon color?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Are you positive its pheromones which make one go out an make unusual moaning/baying noises and seek the opposite sex.

I think you are sniffing too much of your newly made aroma therapy balls that Annie's Attic has a pattern for :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

MaggieBelize said:


> That's great! I knew there had to be a scientific explanation for the disorder!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> I have long suspected that I had a strange disease that has no cure. That explains what causes my disease, but shouldn't it have a disease-like name or at least a special ribbon color?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Finally, I understand my addiction.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I'll wear a balaclava at all times to avoid the temptation which I now know is not my fault - oh, wait, I'll have to buy the yarn to make one :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

first and foremost you have to admit that you have a problem. after reading this information I refuse to admit I have a problem. and you can't make me see the problem no matter what scientific study has been made. no problem here move along


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah, so now we know! Not my fault that I have no willpower when buying yarn!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Too funny and too true!!! I believe it but I doubt my husband willl. Fortunately for me though he actually thinks I save him money because I make clothes for myself and gifts for the children and grandchildren. If he only knew! LOL.


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

At last an explanation.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

ROTFLOL . . . covered in yarn!
(But wait . . . there's Vanna's Choice on clearance at Shopko . . . must rescue it . . . and I'm out of orange yarn . . . need to shop at Walmart anyway . . . maybe I can claim the shopping cart's wheels needed a lube job and steered me through the yarn aisle on the way to the microwaves?)


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Such wisdom.... I surrender, I surrender. Thank you for this post.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I am addicted by both types of pheromones: yarn and quilting fabric. Is there no antidote?


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Whoohoo, I have an official excuse to add to my stash .
Not that I had problems so far. Hubby never says anything about my stash as long as it's not in his way (and I make sure it isn't).


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I knew there was a good reason hahaha


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great excuse :XD: :XD:


----------



## zoomie (Aug 7, 2014)

Great finally a name for it, I'll be able to explain now...my adopted daughter tries to keep a safe distance between me and yarn but she fails miserably on most shopping trips.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

This is good knowledge to have. It explains why I have been avoiding yarn stores for years, except when my car has a mind of its own and leads me to one! Even when I travel, I check out yarn stores. But, how can I explain the fact I look at yarn online and recently couldn't pass up a "deal" from Crafty with NO projects in mind? ah..did I mention the yarn was on sale??


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh woe is me, to have such an affliction! I figured I had enough wrong with me, now there's another ailment!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Omg - thank you. I was just reorganizing and I found an empty tote - I am solo excited. Not a deadly disease and buying more must definitely help the condition.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

The yarn made me do it!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Well said!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it!! I am laughing so hard, I love it!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have this disease.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Another condition. Oh well we will all have to grin and bear it. And there is no cure. How unfortunate! I wonder if the Government will set up a Self Help Association for us sufferers. They have funded many ridiculous schemes in the past now they could do something really worthwhile for a change! Dispense yarn on prescriptions instead of drugs. Much more effective.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, that explains everything!!!!


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my, I think I have the addiction but I have tried to overcome it. I now buy yarn but walk right in front of my hubby with it. I tell him it is fuel for good mental health.Yep, I am on my way to recovery.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I, too, suffer from this strange addiction. It seems to be even worse in the company of another sufferer (enablerer?). Mine is just a little different, sice I've suffered from it for so long. Hubby has given up asking about yarn. It comes in with me with no questions asked.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you so much! I will print this and post it on the fridge, by the phone, and near the computer to remind myself, and my husband, that my purchases are not my fault. I have promised I will not buy more yarn for a while after the first of the year. I think his definition of "a while" and my definition of "a while" may be different!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it!! You have made me laugh so loud I am sure I woke up all the critters outside my house.


Alimac said:


> Another condition. Oh well we will all have to grin and bear it. And there is no cure. How unfortunate! I wonder if the Government will set up a Self Help Association for us sufferers. They have funded many ridiculous schemes in the past now they could do something really worthwhile for a change! Dispense yarn on prescriptions instead of drugs. Much more effective.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Read this when it was just going into 5 pages-- can't wait to see more. Have laughed until eyes are leaking! But I don't know what SABLE is--????

And it definitely extends to fabric, beads and books in this household. Somehow I managed to avoid the paint/canvas ones. But the recipe ones resides here!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Suspecting I was a victim of this malady, I wrapped myself entirely in aluminum foil before entering a yarn store. Since many knitting needles are made from aluminum, we have built up an immunity to it so it did not work. My next attempt at defense will be hypnosis or a twelve-step program.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Can I get disability for this "illness"? I'm thrilled they finally gave it a name.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I have it, I have it. I can hear the yarn say buy me and take me home to your SABLE stash. That's where I belong. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my!!! :lol:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

And I thought it was seasonal allergies! Fun post. Glad there is no cure. Thanks. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

I am so relieved to have a diagnosis! And, there is no cure. This means I MUST buy more yarn!!


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Fits me to a T! :lol:


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

sent this to my dh; thanx for the explanation for my addiction.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

LOL... love it ... hee hee hee
G


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We might also include "grief counselors" like good grief, look what I did!!!


Woodsywife said:


> Can I get disability for this "illness"? I'm thrilled they finally gave it a name.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davislady (Mar 23, 2014)

cute


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

It infects books, beads, and fabrics as well. Woe is me. Notice I said woe not whoa...I can't be stopped.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Supports my mantra: "Yarn is my drug of choice and knitting is the delivery system". I really need that on a T-shirt. My only other comment is from a Tee- " There's no such thing as too much yarn". And yes, my DH is my enabler. He even found a bin of yarn in the back of a hardware store-handspun, hand dyed. I'm so addicted.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

WOW&#128061;


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Uh oh . . .


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Can I get my yarn on prescription then?


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's what's wrong with me!!!! LOL LOL LOL!!!


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Now I know why I feel like She who dies with the most stash wins.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Usually the case w/ hubbies. Their hobbies way out cost ours. So I really don't feel bad when I purchase a $3 pattern when he spends $80 on a special hard wood for his wood shop. And he says "we" need to cut back on our spending. Lol.



SKRB said:


> I am wondering if this PSA should be posted at every yarn display and check-out stand? It may help people to feel better that this is not an addiction but a diagnosed compulsion. I feel so much better knowing that I am not responsible for my stash.
> 
> Although I am lucky to not to have to hide my yarn purchases. My DH has his own addictions. I think we are going to have to purchase another cabinet soon for one of his as he inherited some supplies from his father AND he has requested money for Christmas to help finance another "needed" purchase. I love it that his "hobby" costs a lot more than mine, I can fill a whole room of yarn for the cost of one of his items.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

At least this "disease" if one wants to call it that, doesn't put us to bed with symptoms, it seems to fire up those that really have it bad. That is a good thing, perhaps? It can carry over in to other areas, volunteering to help someone build a stash? to find patterns to use? to just enjoy the stash, having put it away, and looking at it. Joy to the world!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Boy, can I identify with this!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, buy more yarn, but...if I knit something with it my stash is reduced and that just cannot be! Buy more yarn...knit...reduce stash...buy more yarn...knit...reduce stash...Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the diagnosis of the "knitting bug". I have researched this disorder for years and have tried many remedies for the cure. Like not renewing knit book subs, stay off knitting sites, boo who, stop coming up with great knitting ideas, stay away from babies,omg! Leaving my cards at home.
What I had to give up. Also 
Don't give knitted gifts, say yes sir to my husband,what am 
I saying. There's no cure I can see so I will keep knitting and buy me a larger coffin so I can take my stash with me.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Soooo True :thumbup:


----------



## 1loosestitch (Sep 27, 2014)

Ladies don't worry. I am sure there will soon be a knitting csar soon who can handle this epidemic!! Lol


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

And the stash spawns - you find a single ball down in the bin and wonder where it came from. You don't remember buying it. The stash spawns, I'm telling you it's true!


----------



## berylstott (Apr 1, 2011)

In a small percent of the population, our pheromones became mutated causing this unknown disease. Instead of baying at the opposite sex we get over excited about hoarding our most wanted desires...yarn,patterns,fabric, you name it!!! That's my story and I'm sticken to it!! :lol: :roll: I will find the name of this disease...heehee or make one up.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting concept, lol!


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I think the pheromones work overtime .. cause when I put 2 or 3 remnants in a basket .. the next time I go for a bit of yarn the basket is overflowing .. well now all that is very well explained LOL

G


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I hope no one ever finds a cure.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay, one more mystery solved. Now to the secret of the Pyramids!!!


----------



## Lablover (Feb 5, 2013)

We need a telethon!! There is no cure, so send yarn and patterns ASAP. Lives are at stake!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I shall make sure all of my family sees this where they will know that I have this sickness and not a WEAKNESS like they say. LOL


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Now I feel better knowing there is a reason for all this yarn I have and want more .thank you


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## litlsprite (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol! That explains it! I've had it for more than 50 years and it's only grown stronger! I &#10084;&#65039; yarn! I &#10084;&#65039; 2 knit...knit...knit....


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess I better speak with my doctor about that because I have it bad!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL OH MY GOODNESS!!!! More government, that's just what we need.


1loosestitch said:


> Ladies don't worry. I am sure there will soon be a knitting csar soon who can handle this epidemic!! Lol


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

This made me laugh out loud. Thanks for posting!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I knew there would be a logical reason. Lol


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I've passed that on - so funny yet so true!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

1loosestitch said:


> Ladies don't worry. I am sure there will soon be a knitting csar soon who can handle this epidemic!! Lol


I agree. With the way this government is going, I wouldn't be surprised if they enforced knitting regulations.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess I'm a junky. What a way to go... :-D


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for clarifying this issue.


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I AM NOT going to the DOCTOR cause I don't want to be cured!!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonderful explanation - it clarifies a lot.....


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh Heavens ! I knew it had to be incurable ! I will forward this on to my friends and family so they will understand ! Thank you for sharing ! &#128551;


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

So it's not my fault my stash is taking over the house.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank goodness someone has an explanation about what's wrong with me (at least one thing that is). Thank you now I can explain it to my family members.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Geegee43 (Feb 6, 2014)

Love, love, love this explanation!! I wish my mom was still alive - she would love it too. I thought I had inherited this obsession from her!! Now I know it's the yarn that caused this in both of us. Will print this off and keep it handy at all times.


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

We wouldn't be reading this if we weren't part of the club. I love knowing the scientific truth. It definitely needs to be posted um - everywhere.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Very good. Read it out loud to my husband, who agreed it is indeed an addiction, but is understanding and not trying to force me into a addiction program!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad to know it's not my psychological problem


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

My downfall is if the yarn pretty and ombre! Oh Oh!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel much better now that I know what ails me.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Now I know why


----------



## darber (Aug 13, 2014)

I always knew there was a reason why I just had to buy yarn. I knew it wasn't my fault. Thanks for the excuse. I sent my husband the scientific reason why I can't help but buy yarn.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Love it! Knew it wasn't my fault!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

On the other hand, I am a stash lover who will take all donations of yarns you don't want to use or look at any longer. I allow you to go out and buy more yarn!

I knit your unused yarn in my chemo caps....any kinds of yarn, any amounts of yarn, any time of the year! 

michaelsmom42


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

mariaps said:


> I agree. With the way this government is going, I wouldn't be surprised if they enforced knitting regulations.


It'll be taxed, that's for sure.


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! I've been trying to keep my obsession secret for soooo many years, thinking it was just a character weakness...now that I know I am not to blame, I can visit my LYS without guilt!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Do you think it applies to other stashes as well. Beads, fabrics,fabric paints, canvases, paints, books............. :-(


YES.Lindseymary


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

So THAT'S what my problem is!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG, I laughed through the entire read. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Is there a cure? I'm going to a Fiber Expo tomorrow!!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

This is perfect! I had to share it on Facebook.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

There had to be a reason. Maybe I have a connection to squirrels??????????? :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahhhhhh it all makes perfect sense


----------



## berylstott (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm glad I found this and posted it for all you ladies and gents. I'm glad I put smiles on all your faces... makes one feel like I did a good deed for the day. Glad you all enjoyed it. We're not alone anymore, we all understand each other!!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> It infects books, beads, and fabrics as well. Woe is me. Notice I said woe not whoa...I can't be stopped.


This is so true and applies to me as well. I also suffer from a compulsion to buy beads, fabric and all manner of needlework books!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

yarndriver said:


> Supports my mantra: "Yarn is my drug of choice and knitting is the delivery system". I really need that on a T-shirt. My only other comment is from a Tee- " There's no such thing as too much yarn". And yes, my DH is my enabler. He even found a bin of yarn in the back of a hardware store-handspun, hand dyed. I'm so addicted.


Saw a quote on Pinterest and had to pin it as it totally applies..."I'm a yarnaholic and on the road to recovery. Just kidding...I'm on the road to the yarn store"!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

If one can be "not criminally responsible" for murder- can we now claim they we are not responsible for our stashes? I do say this tongue in cheek, of course. I always find it so odd when people feel they have to "hide their purchases", or hubby "allows" them this or that. I just over indulge I'm afraid!



SKRB said:


> I am wondering if this PSA should be posted at every yarn display and check-out stand? It may help people to feel better that this is not an addiction but a diagnosed compulsion. I feel so much better knowing that I am not responsible for my stash.
> 
> Although I am lucky to not to have to hide my yarn purchases. My DH has his own addictions. I think we are going to have to purchase another cabinet soon for one of his as he inherited some supplies from his father AND he has requested money for Christmas to help finance another "needed" purchase. I love it that his "hobby" costs a lot more than mine, I can fill a whole room of yarn for the cost of one of his items.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I knew it! I just read this too my husband and told him to suck it up as it is a decease without cure similar to his tool habit&#128567;


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'll wear a balaclava at all times to avoid the temptation which I now know is not my fault - oh, wait, I'll have to buy the yarn to make one :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mschmidt333 (Aug 11, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have to warn you, accidental withdrawal is UGLY! To the point that before we leave the house my SO has a checklist, "Do you have your purse, do you have your coupons, do you have your iPad (electronic coupons), do you have your knitting?" He does it in self defense, he can't stand the tremors and pathetic mewling noises if I go out unprepared.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> I have to warn you, accidental withdrawal is UGLY! To the point that before we leave the house my SO has a checklist, "Do you have your purse, do you have your coupons, do you have your iPad (electronic coupons), do you have your knitting?" He does it in self defense, he can't stand the tremors and pathetic mewling noises if I go out unprepared.


 :lol:


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

My friend Pat and I are addicted to the pheromones and have been for most of our adult lives. My husband is in despair and glares at me each time I come home from Michaels with new yarn. My friend totally remodeled her basement storage space with a carpenter 's help creating, yarn slots on shelving similar to the pictures you see of the HQ of Lion Brand. Very practical. Got to go, the pheromones are calling to me....



berylstott said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## anz (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh this is so me! every word of it.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

So that's the reason I have more yarn than I can hope to use in the foreseeable future! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> So THAT'S what causes SABLE!!!


Can anyone tell me, what is SABLE? Or do I not want to know? LOL


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Can anyone tell me, what is SABLE? Or do I not want to know? LOL


I would like to know too.


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

this must account for even dreaming about knitting....hi, my name is debby, and I am a fiber(knitting) addict


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Can anyone tell me, what is SABLE? Or do I not want to know? LOL


SABLE is Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy! Are you there yet, or not? :lol:


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Tashi said:


> Such wisdom.... I surrender, I surrender. Thank you for this post.


Totally agree!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

janielha said:


> SABLE is Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy! Are you there yet, or not? :lol:


I'm not there yet, so have a good excuse to catch up. :lol:


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

I do think this condition is worse when you first get it and then is just lays dormant until you see the first ball in the shopping area and then starts in .Pink paper clip


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you this explains everything &#128521; my husband knows I have a stash but he has know idea haw much I have&#128561;


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Indiana! Yes I think I'm there&#128552;


----------



## 2sweethearts (Aug 27, 2014)

There are worse things to be addicted to (like cleaning house, ugh!). Do you think one of the side effects of yarn rapture could be weight loss. Lets hope. :lol:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

janielha said:


> SABLE is Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy! Are you there yet, or not? :lol:


Ah-ha, that explains it. And I am not quite there yet (I don't think) but then that is my opinion. LOL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Alimac said:


> Another condition. Oh well we will all have to grin and bear it. And there is no cure. How unfortunate! I wonder if the Government will set up a Self Help Association for us sufferers. They have funded many ridiculous schemes in the past now they could do something really worthwhile for a change! Dispense yarn on prescriptions instead of drugs. Much more effective.


Prescriptions for yarn....the way yarn prices have gone through the roof you may have something there.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I guess I won't ask my doctor for a cure when I go to get my flu shot!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

berylstott said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> So THAT'S what causes SABLE!!!


What is SABLE?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

baileysmom said:


> What is SABLE?


Stash Aquired Beyond Life Expectancy. LOL. Someone else was kind enough to answer my query.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I think I have a SERIOUS case. Oh, D A R N....


NO, NO, Not DARN......Knit, Knit, Knit!!!!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been suspicious for years. Now it's confirmed. I'm also an addict.


----------

